# Our Mpoo bonded to the "wrong" person



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I think you should continue to have her sleep with you. You can't force a dog to bond wih you, but you can encourage it. I say when you get to your new home look around for a training center with a class starting soon and enroll her in basic obedience. This will help her bond with you. Training her and spending time working together as a team are two of the most important parts of owning a dog. Shes a smart poodle, she'll figure it out! Good luck!


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

nothing you can do about a charismatic. my dog never rolls on his back of his own volition. but one day one of my cousins, who is known for absolutely loving animals, came over, and i came out of the kitchen to a living room full of people with my cousin seated on the sofa and whispering to my dog, who was flat on his back on the floor with delight and totally ignoring everyone else.

your dog will be fine once you move to your new home. just keep interacting with her in the meantime. and don't freak when you visit your dad later on and she seems head over heels for him again. she's just responding to the charisma.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes, animal Charismatic, that is the perfect word to describe my dad!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Does your Dad want her? 

Once he is out of the picture, she will attach to you. There are some people who are like dog whisperers. I've known a few. I don't think it hurts to let her sleep with him for now.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

I think my dad wants her to come home with me - he works long hours and doesn't really have the time for a poodle. But he really likes dogs in general so it would not be hard to convince him to keep her if need be. But bobby and I were looking forward to having her


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

As soon as she gets alone with you she will bond with you again, Im sure. This is my situation. My hubby works away in Nunavik for 3 weeks and then he has 3 weeks off at home. Now, Dexter is my dog but he loves everybody. He is very close to me, like glue esp when hubby is not around. But when Daddy comes home its like I don't even exist! He plays with him, he cuddles with him etc. I suppose its like a kid. (Usually daddy time is play time). I don't mind. Im happy that he is a loving dog and hubby would do anything for him. In 3 weeks he is stuck to me like glue again.  

Another good thing...you always have a place for a sitter that he loves when need be.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would try to spend lots of time with her when you get to your own home, walking, playing, training, cuddling and just hanging out together. If you go from all the company and attention of your parent's house, and the added bonus of your father to worship, to leaving her alone for long hours while you are working, I can imagine she would quickly become bored and anxious, but with a routine, company and lots of nice things to do I am sure she will quickly become "your" dog. She will probably always be thrilled to see her Granddad though, and as Cindy says, that could be a Godsend if you need to leave her at any time!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good advice so far 

It is so deflating when your dog goes ga-ga over someone else... Mine do it with their dog-walker, to the point I think Pippin would pack up her blanket and move in with her!!

With lots of love and attention Bella will be fine. I find grooming is a good bonding thing because you have to really concentrate on what your dog is enjoying and what she's not, so you have to really focus.

Good luck!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Good advice all around... Just do not give up. Our toy was supposed to be DH dog and it has not happened. Jippy did not get that memo so keep spending time and your efforts will be worth it in the long run


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

My mpoo Brody was pretty much the same way when I first got him! He liked me, but loved my boss (I worked in an office a few mornings a week and Brody came to work with me every day). And I had my brother watch Brody from a time to time (including going to work at construction sites with him) and Brody absolutely adored him! About 3 months after getting Brody I moved and Brody didn't get to see either of them regularly- and he finally became very attached to me! Just give her time, and once you get her all to your self, do lots of stuff together!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodles always do what u want. If u r close to ur dad, she wants to be like that too. Doesn't it show that she loves you?


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

Any chance your dad is a diabetic? A poodle can spontaneously alert for diabetics and in 2 weeks they grow accustomed to the smells and changes. I know both of our poodles took to me instantly, even though my wife took care of the first one entirely. She would come to sleep with me after my wife went to bed and stayed with me constantly then alerted the first time to low sugar in 2-3 weeks. Even our new pup came home at 9 weeks and alerted at 12 weeks after being with me. She may be sensing some smells and wants to be there in case she smells a major change in him.
I know it sounds weird but every SPOO I meet will sit and watch me, even the first meeting. I only use unscented deodorant so they get my natural scent right away. It did freak me out the first visit to a breeder to have 5-6 adult dogs watching me like a floor show.


----------



## dianaloren (Jan 6, 2014)

wow that's amazing! My dad isn't a diabetic but he microwaves a lot of food in his bedroom which might be part of the attraction. Lovely smells all the time in there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol - that will do it every time!


----------

